# AlbertHost for sale?



## SrsX (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't personally know the host, but saw this pop up on WHT, sadly can't view it though.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)

"Who?"

That is what I ask myself often with these hosts failing.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

Doesn't mention any customers.


----------



## scv (Nov 28, 2013)

AlbertHost just makes me think of RobertHost ...


----------



## Francisco (Nov 28, 2013)

What a silly way to name your company.

Francisco

*Fran*tech Solutions


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

Sig spam. Sake.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

This is big host ?


----------



## notFound (Nov 28, 2013)

I am slightly baffed...

https://www.diigo.com/item/p/cadbocqzbrsrapcsszbcbaaeca/74ee886716cea1bfa8d8da6d06ea64de

He has two shared hosting clients? Or am I just tired?


----------



## SrsX (Nov 28, 2013)

notFound said:


> I am slightly baffed...
> 
> https://www.diigo.com/item/p/cadbocqzbrsrapcsszbcbaaeca/74ee886716cea1bfa8d8da6d06ea64de
> 
> He has two shared hosting clients? Or am I just tired?


... what did I just read?


----------



## WSWD (Nov 28, 2013)

notFound said:


> He has two shared hosting clients? Or am I just tired?


You're tired.  Looks like he has 1 client.  The other was terminated for spamming.  LOL!!


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 28, 2013)

WSWD said:


> You're tired. Looks like he has 1 client. The other was terminated for spamming. LOL!!


The other client is himself?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 28, 2013)

So...

1 Client?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 28, 2013)

Yup, according to Sean Connery in *The Hunt For Red October* : "One ping only"

Poor chap. I guess he had to deal with charges from his upstream provider do to the spamming issue..


----------



## Francisco (Nov 28, 2013)

Honestly it's possible.

A lot of dedi places charge $200 - $250 per listing.

Francisco


----------



## Eric1212 (Dec 4, 2013)

He wants $850 for AlbertHost :O


----------

